# Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070



## Alcotester (2. Mai 2019)

*Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe mir vor ungefähr zwei Monaten einen neuen PC zusammen gebaut.
Folgende Komponenten sind damals ausgewählt worden:

- Mainboard ASUS ROG Strix Z390-E Gaming
- GraKa ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2070 OC, 8GB GDDR6
- Prozi Intel Core i9-9900K
- WaKü Corsair Hydro Series H150i Pro
- RAM G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL15
- Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 500GB, M.2
- Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB, M.2
- Intenso High Performance SSD 960GB, SATA
- HDD Intenso 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s
- BlueRay Brenner LG
- Gehäuse Thermaltake Suppressor F51 Tempered Glass Edition

Jetzt muss ich ein neues Ziel haben. Also möchte ich auch hier in die Zukunft investieren und mir einen Monitor leisten, der die Grafikkarte auch auslasten kann.
Derzeit wird ein 27 Zoll Monitor mit HD-Auflösung (60Hz) der Fa. LG benutzt, der ungefähr 4 Jahre alt ist.




> 1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?



Mein einzusetzendes Kapital ist so bei 700 EUR am Ende angelangt.



> 2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?



Da ich, auch in meinem Alter, weiterhin online PUBG oder BF V spiele wäre ein Monitor mit mehr Auflösung und schnellerem Bildaufbau für mich förderlich. Ich glaube, dass der vorhandene Monitor einstellungstechnisch nichts mehr für mich tun kann.



> 3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)



Meine verbaute Grafikkarte ist eine ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2070 OC, 8GB GDDR6.



> 4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?



Naja, ich habe überwiegend Office-Anwendungen laufen, aber zum Entspannen sind die rechenintensiven Shooter vordergründig in die Kaufentscheidung zu implementieren.



> 5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?



Nunja, ich habe mir, weil ich ASUS verbaut habe, auch deren Monitore angesehen. Sie sprechen mich zwar an, aber die Standfüße sind derart groß, dass ich keinen Platz mehr habe, etwas auf dem Schreibtisch zu stellen. Außerdem wäre ich viel zu nah am Monitor dran.
Da aber diese Monitore keine VESA haben, kann ich die auch nicht an die Wand anbringen. Somit fallen die aus der Kaufentscheidung raus.
Da ich bereits über einen 27-Zöller mein Eigen nenne wäre es nett, wenn der neue mindestens 30 Zoll hätte. Gerne nagele ich den an die Wand, falls der Standfuß zu groß ist.

Danke für eure Vorschläge!


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor fÃ¼r GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Besitze selbst einen Dell Alienware AW3418DW Monitor und finde den Monitor sehr gut. Der ist groß mit seinen 3440x1440P und hat auch G-Sync.

Verbaut ist ein IPS-Pannel und ich finde die Farben und Darstellung sehr gut. Natürlich können mit IPS-Pannel Lichthöfe vorhanden sein, aber ich habe schon das zweite Monitor davon und es sind nur minimale Lichthöfe bisher vorhanden gewesen die im normal Betrieb gar nicht zu sehen sind. Ansonsten hatte ich keine Pixelfehler und der Rest war oder ist TOP!

Zu der Zeit als ich kaufte hatte der Monitor noch ein Neupreis von 1199 Euro, ich habe den Monitor aber über Alternate Outlet mit 270 Euro weniger bekommen und habe am ende noch 930 Euro bezahlt. 

Den ersten Monitor was ich über Outlet von Alternate bekommen habe war der Karton sehr mitgenommen, aber das Verpackungsmaterial und auch der Monitor selber war im TOP Zustand. Konnte auch keine Gebrauchsspuren, Kratzer oder der Gleichen finden.

Beim kauf von B-Ware muss man aufpassen, da nicht alle Hersteller die Garantie an Zweitkäufer gewähren. Nicht aber Dell, denn hier geht es nur um eine bestimmte Service-Nummer auf der Rückseite und hat das Gerät noch Garantie ist die Rechnung Dell vollkommen egal. Nach der Rechnung bin ich von Dell nie gefragt worden und ich habe den Monitor nur auf meinem Namen registriert und dann die Garantieabwicklung eingeleitet. Denn so ist es nach 9 Monate gekommen das mein erster Monitor den ich damals über Outlet kaufte nicht mehr an ging. Monitor ließ sich zwar einschalten aber das Display bekam kein Bild mehr. Anscheint ist das intrigierte Netzteil defekt gegangen und das Display hat keine Spannung mehr bekommen.

Habe das ganze bei Dell gemeldet und ich habe innerhalb von 48 Stunden ein Neugerät ausgetauscht bekommen.
Habe noch nicht mal was für den Versand bezahlen müssen. Erst wurde der Ersatz Monitor mit UPS geliefert und am nächsten Tag wurde der alte Monitor mit UPS wieder abgeholt. Alles wurde von Dell geplant und eingeleitet.

So habe ich nun ein neuen Monitor vor mir stehen für den ich zu der Zeit weniger bezahlt habe.
Der gleiche Monitor ist auf Alternate aber mittlerweile günstiger geworden, denn neu kostet der Monitor nur 949 Euro.
Das ist natürlich mehr als du ausgeben möchtest.

Aber es gibt zur Zeit eine Aktion über Alternate wo auf Qutlet Waren 15% noch drauf kommen.
Alternate hat zufällig zur Zeit zwei solcher Monitore zum Verkauf eingestellt. Mit den 15% kommst du einmal auf nur 669 Euro oder auf 749 Euro.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild Links mit 15%, Rechts ohne 15%.)

Um diesen Aktionspreis zu bekommen musst du auf auf Aktionen gehen und dann auf den Banner CyberWeek und dann auf den Banner mit den Outlet 15% klicken. Im Anschluss dann unter Peripherie => Monitore => 21:9 Widescreen Monitore gehen.
Oder diesen Link folgen und dann auf den Banner  mit den Outlet 15% klicken: CyberWeek

Natürlich hast du auch hier ein Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tage sollte dir das Gerät nicht gefallen und Alternate vergibt auch 24 Monate Gewährleistung auf Outlet Waren. Aber mit der Gewährleistung hätte ich in meinem Fall nach 9 Monate nichts anfangen können da der defekt erst im Nachhinein auftrat und es sich hier um eine Garantiefall und nicht um ein Gewährleistungsfall handelte.

*EDIT vom 07.05.2019: Die Aktion ist abgelaufen und der Preisvorteil nicht mehr vorhanden.*


----------



## manimani89 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor fÃ¼r GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Besitze selbst einen Dell Alienware AW3418DW Monitor und finde den Monitor sehr gut. Der ist groß mit seinen 3440x1440P und hat auch G-Sync.
> 
> Verbaut ist ein IPS-Pannel und ich finde die Farben und Darstellung sehr gut. Natürlich können mit IPS-Pannel Lichthöfe vorhanden sein, aber ich habe schon das zweite Monitor davon und es sind nur minimale Lichthöfe bisher vorhanden gewesen die im normal Betrieb gar nicht zu sehen sind. Ansonsten hatte ich keine Pixelfehler und der Rest war oder ist TOP!
> 
> ...



für den preis bekommt man fast einen oled tv und da kann kein monitor mithalten! habe vorher selbst einen eizo monitor benutzt aber das ist eine komplett andere liga meine oled tv. und ist auch noch sehr schnell von der reaktionszeit her


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor fÃ¼r GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*



manimani89 schrieb:


> für den preis bekommt man fast einen oled tv und da kann kein monitor mithalten! habe vorher selbst einen eizo monitor benutzt aber das ist eine komplett andere liga meine oled tv. und ist auch noch sehr schnell von der reaktionszeit her


Ganz davon abgesehn möchte ich mal solch ein Fernseher mit solch einem Preis sehen. Zum anderm habe ich noch kein Fernseher gesehen der ein Monitor ersetzen kann und es wurde auch nach einem Monitor und keinem Fernseher gefragt, denn ein 4K Fernseher bekommt man auch für wesentlich weniger.

Keine Ahnung was dieses Gelabere immer sein soll, mit eigenen Ratschäge wäre dem TS besser geholfen als andere Beitäge zu kritisieren.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor fÃ¼r GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*



manimani89 schrieb:


> für den preis bekommt man fast einen oled tv und da kann kein monitor mithalten! habe vorher selbst einen eizo monitor benutzt aber das ist eine komplett andere liga meine oled tv. und ist auch noch sehr schnell von der reaktionszeit her



Ein OLED kostet ca 50% mehr, das ist nicht fast. 
Zudem bedient ein OLED Monitor ein anderes Benutzerspektrum und hat andere Nachteile. 

@TE
Bei mindestens 30" und mehr als 60Hz, bleibt dir im Prinzip 32" VA, 34" IPS und 35" VA.
Willst du weiterhin 16:9 oder soll 21:9 sein? 
Lieber IPS oder VA?


----------



## Alcotester (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor fÃ¼r GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein OLED kostet ca 50% mehr, das ist nicht fast.
> Zudem bedient ein OLED Monitor ein anderes Benutzerspektrum und hat andere Nachteile.



Ein OLED Monitor? Hm, interessant. Aber ist das auch was für Spiele? Oder doch eher was für Grafiker!?! 
Aber es wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, was man(n) mit dem derzeitigen Stand der Technik wirklich anfangen kann... 
Schlau machen müsste man sich...



JoM79 schrieb:


> @TE
> Bei mindestens 30" und mehr als 60Hz, bleibt dir im Prinzip 32" VA, 34" IPS und 35" VA.
> Willst du weiterhin 16:9 oder soll 21:9 sein?
> Lieber IPS oder VA?



Hier würde ich sagen: das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis gewinnt!
Und weil ich mich schwer tue, in der Theorie alles abzuwägen (was ist warum besser?) frage ich hier gerne in die Runde, was der eine oder andere (gerne auch weibliche Personen) zu einer Empfehlung  beitragen kann, der solche Monitore in der Praxis schon testen konnte.

Danke euch!


----------



## -Xe0n- (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Leider kann man schwer Monitore empfehlen. Habe selbst 2-3 Wochen recherchiert, bis ich mich entschieden hab. Ob VA oder IPS solltest du selber entscheiden, dazu gibt es auch einige Videosund Artikel, die die Vor- und Nachteile darstellen.Die Monitor Auswahl beschränkt sich unter 1000€ auf pest oder cholera. Nicht weil diese schlecht sind, sondern weil man nun mal Kompromisse eingehen muss


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Habe auch längere Zeit verglichen und immer wieder auch Preise geschaut und heute ist es auch etwas einfacher da auch Monitore mit FreeSync nun auch mit Nvidia laufen. Zu meiner Zeit wollte ich bei dieser Preisklasse auch G-Sync mit dabei haben. Es kam noch dazu das ich auch 21:9 umsteigen wollte und ich habe es nicht bereut. Komme mit dem breitem Bild sehr gut aus und viele Spiele unterstützen diesen Format auch mittlerweile.

Filme die in 16:9 aufgenommen wurden zeigen aber ein schwarzen Rand auf beide Seiten, stört mich aber nicht.


----------



## Alcotester (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Guten Morgen in die Runde!

Nachdem ich mir einiges durchgelesen und recherchiert habe, wird es wohl tatsächlich der Dell (Alienware) 3418 DW werden.
Er scheint derzeit in der Preisklasse das beste Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis zu haben.

Jetzt habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass bald 200 Hz-Monitore auf den Markt kommen sollen.
Weiß da jemand mehr darüber?
Und was bringen 200 Hz?

Ich habe in grauer Vorzeit gehört / gelesen, dass für die Augen so runde 74 Hz total angenehm sind, alle anderen Frequenzen wären "schwierig" für das Auge...


----------



## IICARUS (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Also ich merke direkt wenn mein Monitor nur mit 60 Hz lauft und empfinde die 120 Hz die ich habe viel angenehmer. Klar noch mehr zu haben wie Beispielsweise 200 Hz wird noch besser sein, aber auf so hohe Hz muss auch die Hardware dazu ausgelegt sein. Ich erreiche mit meinem System (siehe Signatur) nicht immer die 120 FPS die ich für meine 120 Hz brauche. Aber das ist dann auch nicht schlimm da ich ja G-Sync habe was die Hz wieder an die anliegenden FPS gleich setzt.


----------



## Alcotester (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Klar noch mehr zu haben wie Beispielsweise 200 Hz wird noch besser sein, aber auf so hohe Hz muss auch die Hardware dazu ausgelegt sein. Ich erreiche mit meinem System (siehe Signatur) nicht immer die 120 FPS die ich für meine 120 Hz brauche.



Und dabei hast du ja nicht das schlechteste Setup!
Da ist meines "schlechter".

Ich bin mir ja nicht ganz sicher, aber wenn man einen Monitor kauft, der tatsächlich 144 Hz "wiedergeben" kann, dann muss das ja gleich der FPS sein. Und da wird's interessant.
Alleine die GraKa muss das ja auch können. Und ob da meine 2070 mitkäme, das bezweifele ich doch.

Daher meine Wahl auf den 3418-er.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Man bekommt jede Grafikkarte klein und manchmal ist mir die Qualität wichtiger als 120 FPS erreichen zu müssen.

Dann stelle ich es so ein das ich zwischen 75 und 90 FPS liege und muss nicht auf Details groß verzichten. Stelle ich alles was runter komme ich auch auf die 120 FPS oder mehr. Oft spiele ich auch gerne mit RTX und DLSS zum Beispiel im Spiel Metro Exodus was ich zu letzt gespielt habe und dann mit hohe Einstellung kam ich nur noch auf 60-70 FPS. Aber das Spiel hat so eine Geile Grafik, da war mir dann die Qualität wichtiger als die FPS selbst. Mit dem G-Sync hat es dann nichts ausgemacht und das Spiel ließ sich gut und flüssig spielen.

... habe es auch zweimal bereits durchgespielt... 

Nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt, die Aktion was ich benannt hatte ist auf Alternate beendet und dadurch abgelaufen.
Die 15% Preisvorteil gibt es nicht mehr. Es gibt zwar noch zwei Monitor über Outlet zu kaufen aber der eine kostet 829 Euro und der zweite 899 Euro.
Im Outlet immer darauf achten was zu kaufen wo der Hersteller auch für Zweitkäufer die Garantie weiterhin gewährt.

Ich habe für meinen damals 930 Euro bezahlt, da der Neupreis noch bei 1199 Euro lag und nachdem er 9 Monate später defekt ging habe ich ein neuen Monitor bekommen und bin nicht mit einem gebrauchtem oder gar einem Zeitwert abgespeist worden. Zudem kann man die Gewährleistung nach 6 Monate in die Tonne kloppen, da man in der Beweispflicht ist zu beweisen das ein Defekt schon mit erhalten des Produktes vorhanden war und das ist so gut wie gar nicht möglich und ich hätte mein Monitor auf eigene kosten reparieren lassen müssen. Gut in meinem Fall war anscheint das Netzteil was intern verbaut ist defekt aber ein Ersatz zu bekommen wäre auch nicht einfach gewesen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*



Alcotester schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ja nicht ganz sicher, aber wenn man einen Monitor kauft, der tatsächlich 144 Hz "wiedergeben" kann, dann muss das ja gleich der FPS sein.



Nein das muss es nicht! Woher kommt dieser penetrant hartnäckige Mythos? 

Außerdem: Der Dell ist ein guter Monitor, alternativ vielleicht noch der LG 34GK950F, wenn es 21:9 sein muss. Fürs deutlich günstigere 16:9 wäre auch ein üblicher WQHD & 144 Hz denkbar.


----------



## Alcotester (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Nein das muss es nicht! Woher kommt dieser penetrant hartnäckige Mythos?



Warum nicht? Wenn ein Monitor eine Bildwiederholfrequenz von 144 Hz hat, also quasi 2 x 72 Hz (gut für's Auge) und eine FPS von 60 von der GraKa abbekommt, hat man dann nicht ein "verschwommenes" Bild sobald dies bewegt wird?




PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Außerdem: Der Dell ist ein guter Monitor, alternativ vielleicht noch der LG 34GK950F, wenn es 21:9 sein muss. Fürs deutlich günstigere 16:9 wäre auch ein üblicher WQHD & 144 Hz denkbar.



Naja, mag sein, dass der 16:9 deutlich günstiger ist. Ich möchte mich aber ein wenig "verbessern", soweit ich das beim 3418  beurteilen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*



Alcotester schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Wenn ein Monitor eine Bildwiederholfrequenz von 144 Hz hat, also quasi 2 x 72 Hz (gut für's Auge) und eine FPS von 60 von der GraKa abbekommt, hat man dann nicht ein "verschwommenes" Bild sobald dies bewegt wird?



Klar, mehr ist immer besser, sowohl bei Fps als auch bei Hz. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sich 144 Hz erst dann lohnen, wenn die Fps auch diese Sphären erreichen. Bzw. dass 60 Hz ausreichen, wenn man eh nur mit ca. 60 Fps zockt. Endlose Diskussion in jedem zweiten Thread hier, die ich nun hier nicht wieder aufreißen möchte. Daher mein Fazit: Mehr ist immer besser und 144 Hz (bzw. 100+ Hz) sind auch ohne anderweitigen, größeren Kompromissen und der Bildqualität relativ bezahlbar .



> Naja, mag sein, dass der 16:9 deutlich günstiger ist. Ich möchte mich aber ein wenig "verbessern", soweit ich das beim 3418  beurteilen kann.



Ich würde es nicht als "verbessern" bezeichnen, eher als anders. Aber Ultrawide ist Geschmacksache. Wenn es also dein Ding ist und es dir wert ist, schlag ruhig zu.


----------



## Alcotester (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Endlose Diskussion in jedem zweiten Thread hier, die ich nun hier nicht wieder aufreißen möchte.



Naja, (nicht nur) ich mache mir Gedanken darüber, was der Monitor schafft oder was die Grafikkarte hinbekommt.
Ich habe mir „damals“ die Grafikkarte ausgesucht weil ich „irgendwann“ den dazu passenden Monitor haben möchte.
Und da erscheint es mir als wichtig, dass ich mir keinen Monitor kaufe, der „nur“ 60Hz kann. 

Und die Diskussion, ob FPS = Bildwiederholrate gleich sein soll, empfinde ich schon als wichtig.
Um dieser „Diskussion“ ein Ende zu bereiten sollte es wohl ein „Fernsehtechniker, Elektronikmeister oder Ingenieur“ erklären, was passiert, wenn die beiden „Komponenten“ aufeinander prallen, sich unterschiedlich pro Sekunde schnell bewegen und das auf dem Bildschirm wiedergeben.
Irgendeiner muss eine klare Aussage treffen können. Vielleicht ist das mal ein gut recherchierter Artikel in der PCGH oder hier ein angepinntes Thema im Forum wert.



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht als "verbessern" bezeichnen, eher als anders. Aber Ultrawide ist Geschmacksache. Wenn es also dein Ding ist und es dir wert ist, schlag ruhig zu.



Naja, ich habe, wie eingangs erwähnt, einen „alten“LG mit 27‘‘ und 60 Hz.
Ich denke schon, dass ich mich verbessern werde, wenn ich den 3418 oder deinen vorgeschlagenen LG nehme.

Danke für die Aussagen hier. Ich beschäftige mich tatsächlich mehr mit dem Thema als ich vorher gedacht hatte.
Macht richtig Spaß!


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Du wirst doch eh Gsync nutzen, warum machst du dir Sorgen um die Frequenzen?


----------



## Alcotester (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Das mag ja durchaus sein, dass ich dann vorhandene Systeme nutze.

Dennoch interessiert es mich, ob ein Zusammenhang besteht wenn das Bild fehlerbehaftet dargestellt wird wenn die FPS ungleich der Bildwiederholungsrate des Monitors ist.

Ich denke schon, dass mit dem Wissen bei der zukünftigen Monitorwahl "Ärger" vermieden werden könnte (falls ein Zusammenhang besteht).


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Natürlich, nennt sich tearing und ruckeln.
Innerhalb der Gsync range verschwindet das Tearing komplett und das Ruckeln wird minimiert.
Bei niedrigen fps hast du immer ein Ruckeln, was aber subjektiv ist.


----------



## Alcotester (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Hallöchen!

Ich habe mir weitere Monitore angesehen und mit drei anderen Monitoren in der Größe verglichen.
Dabei ist mir beim Philips 499P9H, 48.8"  aufgefallen, dass der einen  RJ-45 Ethernet LAN (10M/100M/1000M)-Anschluss verbaut bekommen hat.

Da wurde ich hellhörig und hat mein Interesse geweckt. In der Betriebsanleitung reingeschaut, aber es steht nichts über dessen Funktion.

Kann der eventuell wie ein Fernseher mittels Apps streamen?

Warum braucht ein Monitor sonst solch eine Anschlussmöglichkeit?
Kennt jemand einen, der einen kennt, der was dazu sagen kann?


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Hat was mit der  integrierte Dockingstation was zu tun.
Test Philips 499P9H (Seite 2) -


----------



## Alcotester (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hat was mit der  integrierte Dockingstation was zu tun.
> Test Philips 499P9H (Seite 2) -



Eine integrierte Dockingstation?
Im Monitor?
Was soll das sein? Und wofür?

Ich bin verwirrt.....


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Am besten mal diese Produktbeschreibung lesen: i-tec USB 3.0 / USB-C Dual Display Docking Station bei notebooksbilliger.de

Und dann ggf. noch selbst mit diesem Suchbegriff weitere Beispiele suchen.
_Peripherie-Hub und Dockingstation_


----------



## Alcotester (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für GraKa GeForce RTX 2070*

Aha!
Ok, damit kann ich jetzt schonmal was anfangen. Danke für deinen Hinweis.

Allerdings erschließt sich mir der RJ-45 Anschluss nicht.
Bedeutet das etwa, dass man die I-Netsignale dann über USB 3.x geliefert bekommt?


----------

